# Auditing Template



## jhack (Jan 9, 2009)

Anyone have a website that lets you print templates for doing e/m audits? I am looking for the grid that you check your hpi, ros, past family social hisoty, etc.


----------



## cdcpc (Jan 9, 2009)

*Audit Form*



jhack said:


> Anyone have a website that lets you print templates for doing e/m audits? I am looking for the grid that you check your hpi, ros, past family social hisoty, etc.



I have an E/M audit template I can give you.  It's not from a website, but you can use it on your computer or you can print it out.  It follows the 1995 documentation guidelines.  If you'd like a copy, send me a private message with your email address and I'd be happy to send it to you.


----------



## jhack (Jan 9, 2009)

can you let me know how to send a "private message". I sound stupid, but don't see where you do this on the screen.  thank you


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 9, 2009)

*google E/M audit tool*

Google "e&M Audit Tool" and you'll get plenty of hits.  I can't remember which one I printed mine from ... now I just photocopy the original I got from the web. I want to say it was from the Univ of Florida ... but I'm not sure. (I've been using it for several years.)

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## mmunoz21 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Templates*

Email me at marilyn.munoz@wellcare.com and I can send you some..

Marilyn CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## cdcpc (Jan 9, 2009)

*private message*



jhack said:


> can you let me know how to send a "private message". I sound stupid, but don't see where you do this on the screen.  thank you



Don't worry--it takes time to figure this stuff out!  When you're looking at my post, click on "cdcpc" at the top of my post and a little menu will pop up.  The second choice says "send a private message".  Click on this and it should bring you to your private messages screen.  Then just follow the prompts from there.  
Anytime you log into your AAPC account, there is a box at the top right hand corner that will alert you if you have a message in your private message box
Also, any forms that FTessa cites will be good sources as well. Do a lot of research to find the form that works for you and your practice


----------



## Belinda Frisch (Jan 10, 2009)

*Highmark Medicare Audit Form*

http://www.highmarkmedicareservices.com/partb/reference/pdf/scoresheets/8985.pdf


----------

